
China opens its financial market as the US trade delegation arrives - NicoJuicy
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/28/china-pledges-to-expand-opening-its-financial-market-as-the-us-trade-delegation-arrives.html
======
NicoJuicy
I'm posting this not because of politics. But of concerns when financial
businesses have growing dependencies on China.

And everyone knows, China only cares about itselve.

What if, at some point in time, they ban the business and they have a lot of
loans out that don't get repaid.

Since, it's only the financial markets. I'm actually worried about this.

~~~
benj111
"China only cares about itselve"

Doesn't every country? The US is looking out for its best interests here also.
Not just China

~~~
NicoJuicy
The US in the current state, as in a famous politician. Yes.

In general, globalisation was about merging intrests so everyone has a
interest in someone else somehow.

China doesn't allow "merging". They just want more influence for themselves
without playing the same game.

